# Another boring visa question



## Silas (May 20, 2012)

Hey folks, 

I'm asking this question as I have a job offer in Germany from my friends' father, doing a trade. I accepted the job, of course, as this has been my dream since I was a child! I actually do have some experience in the field needed, however it is my understanding that I will need a college diploma in the given trade, or a certification of some sort in-order to get the German working visa. Is this completely necessary? 

I was also thinking of going over with a working holiday visa, abiding by the regulations and then applying for the working visa within the same company, that way they can submit a portfolio of my work to the government so that I have more leverage that I'm good at what I do. Is this possible? 

I really have no interest in going to university or college, but will if need be. 

Thanks a lot folks, really appreciate it!


----------



## Silas (May 20, 2012)

nothing?


----------

